# Concurrent Training (Weight Lifting + Cardio) Is Not Effective



## Georgia (Apr 30, 2013)

Sources under each.

*Overview: Muscle training and Cardio do not mix. On the molecular level your body releases different kinds of protein kinase when you do muscle training or cardio. When doing endurance training your body releases a protein kinase that blocks the protein kinase created by muscle training AND vice versa. It is better to focus on only ONE of these at a time*

The classic work of Hickson demonstrated that training for both strength and endurance at the same time results in less adaptation compared with training for either one alone: this has been described as the concurrent training effect. Generally, resistance exercise results in an increase in muscle mass, and endurance exercise results in an increase in muscle capillary density, mitochondrial protein, fatty acid-oxidation enzymes, and more metabolically efficient forms of contractile and regulatory proteins. In the 25 yr since Hickson's initial description, there have been a number of important advances in the understanding of the molecular regulation of muscle's adaptation to exercise that may enable explanation of this phenomenon at the molecular level. As will be described in depth in the following four papers, two serine/threonine protein kinases in particular play a particularly important role in this process. Protein kinase B/Akt can both activate protein synthesis and decrease protein breakdown, thus leading to hypertrophy, and AMP-activated protein kinase can increase mitochondrial protein, glucose transport, and a number of other factors that result in an endurance phenotype.* Not only are PKB and AMPK central to the generation of the resistance and endurance phenotypes, they also block each other's downstream signaling. The consequence of these interactions is a direct molecular blockade hindering the development of the concurrent training phenotype.* A better understanding of the activation of these molecular pathways after exercise and how they interact will allow development of better training programs to maximize both strength and endurance.

SOURCE

Strength and endurance training produce widely diversified adaptations, with little overlap between them. Strength training typically results in increases in muscle mass and muscle strength. In contrast, endurance training induces increases in maximal oxygen uptake and metabolic adaptations that lead to an increased exercise capacity. *In many sports, a combination of strength and endurance training is required to improve performance, but in some situations when strength and endurance training are performed simultaneously, a potential interference in strength development takes place, making such a combination seemingly incompatible. *The phenomenon of concurrent training, or simultaneously training for strength and endurance, was first described in the scientific literature in 1980 by Robert C. Hickson, and although work that followed provided evidence for and against it, the interference effect seems to hold true in specific situations. *At the molecular level, there seems to be an explanation for the interference of strength development during concurrent training; it is now clear that different forms of exercise induce antagonistic intracellular signaling mechanisms that, in turn, could have a negative impact on the muscle's adaptive response to this particular form of training.* That is, activation of AMPK by endurance exercise may inhibit signaling to the protein-synthesis machinery by inhibiting the activity of mTOR and its downstream targets. The purpose of this review is to briefly describe the problem of concurrent strength and endurance training and to examine new data highlighting potential molecular mechanisms that may help explain the inhibition of strength development when strength and endurance training are performed simultaneously.

SOURCE

*In closing, cardio DOES kill gains IF done concurrent with weight lifting*


----------



## coltmc4545 (Apr 30, 2013)

People still do cardio?


----------



## dk8594 (Apr 30, 2013)

Has anyone mentioned this to crossfitters?


----------



## Jada (Apr 30, 2013)

Thanks for the reading post georgia


----------



## DF (Apr 30, 2013)

WTF! where are the hot chick pics???? Dammit!

I'll say this though.  I started cardio back up a month or so ago only 20 min at the end of my workout.  I do feel that it has helped me get a better workout.


----------



## mattyice (Apr 30, 2013)

If you diet correct...you can build muscle while doing cardio. I have done it and see it everyday. Nice read...doesnt apply to aas users,  Im sure.


----------



## Georgia (Apr 30, 2013)

From what it seems to be indicating if you do only cardio or only muscle training on a workout day instead of putting them both in one day you will have better gains either in muscular hypertrophy or endurance


----------



## mattyice (Apr 30, 2013)

My boy did P90x by the book and lost a lot of body fat and gained a lot of muscle mass. I guess the type of cardio and frequency will determine muscle loss/gains etc.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Apr 30, 2013)

sprinters do cardio all day and their jacked


----------



## grind4it (Apr 30, 2013)

Not to be argumentative; but that's totally different. Sprinters are jacked, but distance runners are Ethiopian. Sprinting, followed by rest (even if its only a couple of minutes) actually encourages muscle development. Not to mention the natural release of trough hormone. Think dead lifts or squats. My heart rates jumps just thinking about dead lifts. 

Distance running and long session of cardio (heart rate above 65%) are counter productive.  How many guys at your guy that pound out 30-60 minutes on the tread mill running are jacked..my guess is none. The body builders I have studied will use the word "cardio" but it's not. Most of them never go above 120 bpm and rarely go longer than 20-30 minutes total time.



Brother Bundy said:


> sprinters do cardio all day and their jacked


----------



## AlphaD (Apr 30, 2013)

I stick to sled pulls and drags, tire flips, and any form of squatting for my cardio.  I loathe all other types.  But I am glad grind you stated about sprinting.  I was going to start to include that 2/week at the park on my off days....


----------



## mattyice (Apr 30, 2013)

HIIT and resistance training will burn fat and build mass. Back in my day when I was boxing we did a shit ton of cardio and combined with resistance training packed on muscle.


----------

